# Набор переводчиков GWN.

## svyatogor

Уважаемые пользователи Gentoo!

Как вы занете, начиная с лета этого года Gentoo Weekly Newsletter каждую неделю переводится на русский язык. Как и все разработчики дистрибутива, эта команда целиком и полностью состоит из добровольцев, кoторые занимаются переводами в своё свободное время. Как раз сейчас этого времени у большинства переводчиков и нет!

Если вы хотите помочь в деле продвижения вашего любимого дистрибутива среди русскоговроющих пользователей - то это прекрассный шанс! 

Требования к переводчикам предъвляются следующие:

Хорошее знание английского языка.

Наличие свободного времени в субботу/воскресенье.

Желание помочь. И это - самое главное!

Дял того, чтобы принять участие в переводах, вам нужно подписаться на список рассылки gentoo-gwn@linuxshop.ru (http://linuxshop.ru/mailman/listinfo/gentoo-gwn). И сообщить мне о своём желании (svyatogor@gentoo.org), чтобы уладить кое-какие организационные вопросы.Last edited by svyatogor on Mon Jan 19, 2004 11:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Unik

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> svyatogot@gentoo.org

 

это правильный мейл, или... ?  :Smile: 

----------

## svyatogor

 *Unik wrote:*   

>  *svyatogor wrote:*   svyatogot@gentoo.org 
> 
> это правильный мейл, или... ? 

 

Мораль - не писать посты поздно ночью!

Спапсибо, что обратил внимание.

----------

